# Got a speeding fine, but where?



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Just got an email from Dubai Police notifying me of a fine against my car. Pulling up the details online it's from 10 days ago at somewhere called Al Dar Al Bayda St. Does anyone know where this is? Tried googling it, but the closest match comes up as somewhere in Umm al Quwain!!! 
I don't have a problem paying if I have been speeding, but I would really like to know where it happened so I can be more careful in future!!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Either go to a police station, depending on where you live or just pay it online on the police.gov.ae website. Even if it wasn't you the chances of not having to pay it are pretty slim!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dar AL Bayda St. is Casablanca street, one of the roads near the airport


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Dar AL Bayda St. is Casablanca street, one of the roads near the airport


Thanks, I know Casablanca Street and I did go home that way one night!!! Live and learn!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

suzimack said:


> Thanks, I know Casablanca Street and I did go home that way one night!!! Live and learn!!!


This thread is very frivolous. If you look on the website there is a very clear photo of the car offending at the exact moment it happened......


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not always, I got done for two speeding fines within 10mins in Abu Dhabi at 4am one morning whilst I was in bed with no photographic evidence and had to pay up. A friend got a speeding fine whilst his car was parked underground and he was in Canada, despite proof he had to pay. 
Just another expat tax.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Just another expat tax.


While I agree with you in general about the expat tax, I also have my doubt about the accuraccy of the time stamp that goes with the photo evidence.

One would assume that the time stamp is synchronized to the time of the flash, then who is responsible of setting the correct time on the camera ?

Or is the time synchronized to the time it was entered into the system ?

Who knows... but I know you can't get out of paying it.

Years ago when "a friend's wife " was still "innocent" about the ways of UAE, she went straight to the traffic captain to complain about the fine she received from allegedly running the stop light. When she asked for the photo, he slammed his fist on the desk and yelled "No photo, you pay NOW!" The 2 locals waiting in line behind her whispered "just pay, you wont win"...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Err i was being sarcastic......


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Not always, I got done for two speeding fines within 10mins in Abu Dhabi at 4am one morning whilst I was in bed with no photographic evidence and had to pay up.


No photographic evidence you were sleeping???


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

No, we usually just shoot videos of that!! Lol


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> No, we usually just shoot videos of that!! Lol


TMI...


----------

